# Mineral Blocks



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have set out a few trace mineral blocks, i cant tell really if anything has visited them, I don't see any tracks around them. Do deer visit these? Or is it the wrong time of year for them to be interested in them? They are wore down quite a bit, but I dont know if that is from weather or deer. I'll try to setup a trail cam.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Your a little late. Does will probably still be on them though.

It seems the bucks hit minerals/salt the hardest in late spring to early June, than again in early/mid August as their antlers harden.

In my experience does are always in em.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

hunting over Salt & mineral blocks in Michigan is a no no.

But you can make licks and use some of the stuff on the market like deer cocane.

I've tried about all Mineral Licks you could think of and only had so so luck.

Well about a month ago I heard of clearing out a 6X6 foot area digging a hole out in the middle of it, puttingt 50 pounds of Stock Salt in it and covering it with a box of A&H Washing Soda,then cover it with a light covering of dirt. Pour a couple buckets of water over it to activate it.

Well I went down there the other day the Deer have it torn up Big Time.

My brother has been doing it for 3 years now and freashens it every 6 months. He has a depression clost to 3 feet deep where the deer paw and eat the dirt away for the stuff.
He aslo claims the antlers sizes are better than ever before.

 Al


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Never had much luck with deer using them, but mice seem to enjoy them...


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

we can use them in ohio but they never really did anything. its seems like they only work on does and really small bucks. we would usually just take a couple buckets of apples that fell off the tree and maybe a bag of corn and just throw them around the tree stand. but ive never really relied to much on bait.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

These are not within view of any of our stands, just trail cams. And one by the cabin. I wanted to make sure that we could not get in trouble for baiting. Even though I dont know how you can consider salt a bait.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I've used mineral blocks for the first time this year and I have found them successful (however, only on camera). I have pics on my camera of bucks licking them too, and lots of tracks around them. Just checked my camera on Saturday and there were pics of a nice buck on it (only at night) recently. I think they have been useful in my area. However, they haven't been using the licks daily......seems like once or twice a week only and at different times of the day/night. I don't use any other bait, so I don't see it as a huge advantage except for getting pics on the trail camera to see what's in the area.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I put out salt blocks at deer camp so the porkipines will leave the wood of the buildings alone. The mineral blocks I use to put out, they seemed to last a long time till spring. In the spring the deer just went wild about them. I think it has to do with the does wanting minerals being close to having the fawns or needing them after having the fawns. the bucks no doubt it has to do with antler growth.

Since I have started useing this new lick, I have spooked deer off at all times of the day. In fact many only go about 30 yard and stand there even when the dogs are with me.

*50 pounds of Stock Salt in a dished out hole and covering it with a box of A&H Washing Soda,then cover it with a light covering of dirt. Pour a couple buckets of water over it to activate it. *

 Al


----------

